

What if all of humanity didn't have to work? - instaclay

In the day of ever increasing computerization&#x2F;automization:<p>How would humans play a role in getting things done?
-or-
How would the general population &quot;make a living&quot; when they&#x27;re not needed to make anything?
======
gmuslera
They will still have to earn money somewhat to be able to live/get food/etc?
If yes will be mass poverty, death, and/or living at expenses of a government
(and won't be a estable situation). If no a sizable percent will anyway still
be active, a lot of people don't just want to live, but do something, get a
meaning for life, and it won't be only sports or arts.

There are areas (specially services, not so much products that can be mass
produced) where no matter how much automatization you get will be hard if not
impossible to replace the human touch, at least while we don't get general AIs
with human-like intelligence and personality (for some meaning of it, anyway)

------
mb2100
They wouldn't have to "make a living", they could just live.

------
VirtualApe
Three words...The Venus Project!

------
holymac
This is not possible. sorry sir.

~~~
instaclay
I don't think it's that far fetched to think of. Robotics have already
replaced a lot of jobs. Faster stronger and more accurate machines doing a far
better job than humans. Add the ever increasing cheap processor power to them
and you get better decision making.

The question is a just theoretical anyways. How would our economy withstand
not needing human labor/services?

~~~
krapp
This is kind of a dystopia disguised as a utopia to me.

Who builds the robots?

 _The robots build themselves._

Who builds the factories that build robots, who mines the raw material to make
them, who provides the fuel to run everything?

 _The robots do these things too. There is no human labor, the robots do
everything._

Who owns the land and the buildings and the infrastructure to support and
maintain the robots?

 _Obviously, the robots own everything as well._

Who makes the decisions about distribution of goods and services?

 _The robots make all the decisions, dispassionately and fairly._

But who writes the laws?

 _The robots._

And who enforces the laws?

 _The robots._

I... don't forsee this scenario ending well for the humans. The problem is, a
civilization in which humans play no active role is also one in which they
have no power. We'd basically wind up as morlocks, assuming the machines don't
just grind us up into lubricant first.

